# Light breeding or in-breeding ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As I begin a very lazy HUNT for a brother or half brother (He should get so lucky ) for PIKE over the next year or 2 - I see in a lot of pedigree reports what looks like inbreeding - when ? they say it's a light breeding - is it a standard practice or something to avoid ? even in KY you can not marry your first cousin ( LOL ) - any advice will help forum members in how to read a pedigree report and make a better decision -


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you, REM, but I don't know the first thing about it... I do want to applaud you, though, for doing your research. Best of luck!! ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

REM, this should bring some interesting posts to the forum.

I am not a dog breeder, but I breed horses and have always been interested in the pedigrees of the breeds I have owned. In the UK there is a lot of debating at the moment as to the health issues that have evolved as a result of line breeding/ in breeding. One of the reason I have choosen a Wirehaired Vizsla over another Gt Dane is because of all the health issue that Danes are having. I appreciate that most breeds have health issues but Gt Danes, along with Golden Retrievers and many other breeds have developed many health problems which are now being cited as due to inbreeding.

I have often wondered why Kennel Clubs allow inbreeding of first cousin and sometimes closer than that? Why should genetics in animals be any different to humans? 

One of my objectives when looking for my wirehaired puppy was to find one that had no line breeding at all. Although the gene pool for wirehaired vizslas in the UK is small, breeders seem to avoid line breeding by importing dogs from Hungary. 

Does anybody know what the policy regarding line breeding in Hungary is?

You could always consider a vacation in Hungary and importing a pup.

Very exciting for you and PIKE- have you told him yet???


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

As I said before, I would not know how to read a pedigree report... but I DO remember something from Natural Science 101 at MSU. The smaller the gene pool, the greater the likelihood of genetic weaknesses being repeated and magnified. I've also read that due to line breeding, the Golden Retriever is now very likely to get cancer of some kind or another. That is just so sad!! Awful, really. Think of the poor family that has fallen in love with their Golden, only to have it get sick and die at a young age... :'(


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hot - PIKE is on a NEED 2 know where the birds R - the more I look at the way some breeders act ! may B good to find a dam that is right to pass on a great hunting dog - I am not a breeder and never will B - msw - U R so far ahead of the the GAME ! TY


----------



## fullscale (May 26, 2012)

There is a great website on vizsla pedigrees, dogs listed way back to 1950 by memory. maybe not what you were looking for but i put our bitch on there and amazing what info came up on her line, and you can pretend breed to find out info on genes how close all relatives are etc.
When i was looking for a puppy i got turned off one by how close some of the relative were but seems to be a way of keeping certain characteristic,s but I am a novice and only just started learning a bit about this. 
i have seen a couple of other sites replicating this one a pity not to put all info on one database , especially when this one seems to work so well and has many thousands of dogs on there.

www.gundogpedigrees.com/vizsla/


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

full - TY - that is a interesting site!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Fullscale - that's a really interesting website.

I looked up my pups parentage on both sides and in the last 4 generations there was no inbreeding but beyond that there was some very close breeding - as was the fashion 10 - 15 years ago. On the 2nd and 3rd generation new lines from Hungary to increase the gene pool.

Fascinating, thank you for that. This is one of the reasons I love this forum.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The good and bad of line breeding.
I would never do it, but I can't down it.
I own Rebel Rouser bred dogs.
I don't breed but do like to look up pedigrees.
I don't like to buy a pup with just titles on the sire.
I want titles on the bitch and I want her bitch to be titled too. I like to research mother lines.


----------

